# Thinking about getting an Associates Degree in Music



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

This idea kinda sprung up for nothing else than the challenge. I already have a Bachelors in Accounting (1982) and had a CPA license along with 15 credits towards an MPA that I never completed (one of my big regrets in life). Anyway, I looked into the curriculum at my local community college and could probably get credit for the math, English and social science courses based on my past degrees, which would let me focus on the music stuff.

I'm taking private double bass lessons from a professor at George Mason University and am really looking at the A.A. as a way of rounding out my musical knowledge. I don't need a Bachelors degree since I have a good job and am not going to pursue a career in music, This is more for personal enrichment.

Thoughts/comments are welcome.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds like fun! I think it's a good enrichment idea. I've found it kind of interesting, reading into basic music theory and such. When I tried to learn guitar and flute several years back I 'just wanted to play some songs' and I dropped them very quickly.Third time is the charm with t
he piano...I want to do it right and really understand music better. I think your taking classes would be a good way of doing that.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea! My only suggestion would be to examine the specific course, however. Different places do _very_ different things for music. Make sure it is something you will be interested in, that's all.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't see any cons, provided that you have the _time & interest_ requirements. The knowledge gained can only improve your experience as an amateur musician.

Instruction on the double bass also opens your way to the viola da gamba. Excellent.


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Instruction on the double bass also opens your way to the viola da gamba. Excellent.


Or the violone.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

RonP said:


> Or the violone.


Hah! You might have to play it in the Turkish manner, but that would only add to your popularity as a party guest.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

A.A.'s in music are only given in Community Colleges, is that right? I don't think my university offers it.

Are you currently playing in any groups? If you want to join a community orchestra or other such thing with your instrument, I strongly suggest getting an A.A. The group _will _benefit from you, and if you love music, nothing is more satisfying than doing something you love _well_.


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

That's correct. In this case, it's the Northern Virginia Community College. Here's a link to their curriculum:

http://www.nvcc.edu/academics/programs/cat2012/programdetail.aspx?prog_id=3400&subprog_id=0&level=1

I could probably get credit for the English, social studies and math stuff due to my Bachelors degree and Masters credits. If that's the case, I'd probably only need to get about 30 credits to get the AA. I've had some exposure to theory and all, so the material shouldn't be too foreign to me.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It was Voltaire who said, "Regrets are degrading."

I do know, decades into my life, that where what one had done is rarely cause for regret: what one had not done...

So.... Go for it


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The limiting thing about an Associate's is, you stop at harmony. Usually the third year you get into counterpoint. Of course, to function in music generally, you might not need counterpoint, whereas I think it's essential to understand harmony. Plus, you'll get exposed to ear training. And the experience will greatly enhance your appreciation of the masters. 

Am I missing something? I don't see a music history course involved. But you might not need that if you're hanging around here.


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

NVCC offers History of Music as an elective, but I can see your point about the counterpoint.


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

I mentioned the college idea to the wife last night and she was receptive. We have a few bills to clear out at the moment, but it looks more like I'll pursue it once we get past that hurdle.


----------

